# Catia v5 full course



## ahmed shawky (20 يونيو 2014)

CATIA V5 FULL COURSE

كورس كاتيا مكون من 9 اجزاء سوف اقوم بنشرها تباعا فى نفس الموضوع 
ان شاء الله واليوم موعدنا مع الجزء الاول ان شاء الله 

وللمساعده دى مجموعه من الكتب التى تشرح الرسم باتخدام البرنامج 

Drawing Tutorial


DepositFiles






ودى كمان مجموعه الرسم اللى الكورس هيتشرح عليها 




Catia V5 Tutorial Parts


DepositFiles







الكورس قيم جدا ويساعدك كتير لو عايز تعلم


----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ahmed shawky (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## ahmed shawky (12 سبتمبر 2014)

nile man قال:


> thanks




you are welcome​


----------

